# Psoriasis - suggestions?



## yeahhtrue (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

My mom has been suffering with psoriasis for a long time now, and has found little relief from it in way of soaps, lotions, medications, etc. I've searched around and have seen lots of suggestions on what types of soap to make and what additives might help. I'd really like to make her a batch of soap, or maybe even a lotion, that will give her some relief. I know that each case of psoriasis is different, but has anyone on here made a batch of soap that has actually helped with psoriasis? I could use some help narrowing down the different oils and additives people have suggested.

Thanks.


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Yeahhtrue, 
I recently made a batch of Pine Tar Soap for my eczema. It's still curing but I did use a small piece to see what it was like. I scented it with Tea Tree Oil and it seems to be mellowing pretty well. From what I've read in researching, pine tar eases the symptoms of eczema and psoriasis in part by reducing the scaling involved although it is not a cure. As I'm sure you are aware from your mother's condition a cure is rare. Here are some links that I saved about making it. Hope it helps! 


Look towards the bottom of the page
http://www.millersoap.com/castile.html 

http://southernsoapers.com/news/soapmak ... -pine-tar/


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 14, 2010)

It's an auto immune disease I believe and the cure has to come from the inside/out. I have a small patch on my lower arm/elbow which has disappeared now, at least for the moment. 

I have made a soap for a lady at work who has shocking psoriasis but she is still testing it and I don't see any improvement at this stage. I made it without coconut oil. 

If your mum isn't on fish oil supplements, then I would put her on a one-a-day fish oil capsule, along with evening primrose oil.  Check with a health professional first though. 

Next, I would get her eating plain, organic yoghurt with bifidus and acidophilus. Now this will surprise you, when I was eating the yoghurt, I decided to put some on my psoriasis. Almost instant relief from the itching. I think I put it on about 4 times in one day and by the end of the day, I could see improvement. Worth trying. 

You can also make soap with organic yoghurt.


----------



## TessC (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have any experience with psoriasis, but I do get little patches of eczema on my hands from time to time. Everyone's different but in my case the best soap is one that's just non-irritating. When I have the little outbreaks I switch to a really mild unscented soap and that seems to help. None of the special soaps or lotions with different plant extracts or special oils ever helped mine at all, but that may just be my skin.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't made a batch of soap yet, but so far goat milk soap is the best for my super-sensitive-eczema skin.  Spearmint and cinnamon oils are potential irritants.  A few years ago I had to switch over to only natural skin care because of the eczema (a-topic dermatitis).  For a long time the only soap I could use was labeled 'vitamin E soap' and only contained vitamin E oils and glycerin.

Shi Kai Borage lotion helps my skin from the external perspective.  Borage oil and Evening Primrose oil capsules were the only ones that helped by taking internally.

http://www.shikai.com/products/borage_order.htm

Derma E also makes a psoriasis cream that may be helpful.  

http://www.dermae.net/cgi-bin/fccgi.exe ... dei.portal


----------



## knicelyr (Jan 14, 2010)

I make BDG soap and have been told several times, unsolicited, how it helped with skin conditions including psoriasis.

I think it has to do with the high level of glycerin.  Glycerin soaps are know to help skin conditions.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 14, 2010)

knicelyr said:
			
		

> I make BDG soap and have been told several times, unsolicited, how it helped with skin conditions including psoriasis.
> 
> I think it has to do with the high level of glycerin.  Glycerin soaps are know to help skin conditions.



That would be correct Rick (IMHO). I add glycerine to my clay soaps and that has been the most helpful to me so far. It's just that between internal therapy and external therapy, it's sometimes difficult to pinpoint what has had the most effect. I wasn't sure whether it was my soap or the capsules or even the change of weather, that had caused the improvement in my arm.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Jan 14, 2010)

Light therapy is the best for that isn't it? Timed sunlight or tanning studio sessions - I think you've got to gradually increase your time in it. Its about getting the right UV rays and its suppose to be the best treatment for it. Get your Mum to google it if she hasnt heard of that already (although her Dr should have told her about it). It much more effective than any soaps or lotions


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 14, 2010)

Cuckoo Bananas said:
			
		

> Light therapy is the best for that isn't it? Timed sunlight or tanning studio sessions - I think you've got to gradually increase your time in it. Its about getting the right UV rays and its suppose to be the best treatment for it. Get your Mum to google it if she hasnt heard of that already (although her Dr should have told her about it). It much more effective than any soaps or lotions



Yes, my doctor told me to do that too CB but it depends on what medication you're on. My Doc once gave me an ointment that specifically stated not to go out in the sun while using the ointment. Needless to say, I scrapped the ointment and opted for the sun.


----------



## Vintageliving (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice to read of so many things which have helped.

I've had good reports on the pine tar soap I've given to a couple of folks.  Recipe is EVOO, lard and 20% pine tar.


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 15, 2010)

*My Psoriasis treatment*

11 years ago I had a breakout of psoriasis. After going to the dermo and applying all the greasy gooey balms they dispense, over the counter products and some homemade recipes I finally found what works for *me*. 

*Epsom salt baths. No fragrance. No oils. Just plain epsom baths.*

For some reason applying moisture or products that put a barrier on the scaley patch does not work for me. Infact it makes it much much worse. 

Try it or recommend it to someone you know with psoriasis. What do you have to loose?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2010)

The home care people here in town have been recommending my Goat's Milk & Honey soap for their senior patients with psoriasis as well as excema....I do a high OO soap with GM< for liquid & honey at 1 tsp PPO - soaping at room temperature....


----------



## Adema (Jan 17, 2010)

I think wheat germ oil is supposed to have a good effect on those skin conditions.

Kveðja
María


----------



## karajan (Jan 17, 2010)

Here in Hong Kong. I use Gromwell Root and soak it in OO for about a month then use it to make soap.  Very good for eczeme and also good healing properties.

Not sure if you can get it in US. Try to ask for it in Traditional Chinese medicine shop, they might have.

Just make sure to use the root not the leaf, and one you put them in OO your OO will turn deep red or purple too.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 29, 2010)

my husband swears that my sea salt soap works wonders with his psoriasis.  I also make a shea butter balm (unrefined shea) that he puts on after his showers.  Both seem to have some effect, and although it isn't completely healed and gone, he is having relief from the itching and the breakouts are fewer and further between.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jan 30, 2010)

From research, epsom salts are good for relaxing the body and relieving inflammation . . . for skin issues, salts can be harsh, aggravating, and extremely drying.  Just keep testing different things, everyone's body chemistry is different and products that work for some, will make others break out!  Be careful and make your mom keep trying new products


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 31, 2010)

*Natural Emollients*

try these for treating your mother's skin associated with dryness cause by psoriasis, diet is very important also. Find out if she's allergic to dairy and/or gluten, if she hasn't already taken these allergen tests. Essential oils that will help relieve psoriasis symptoms and treat its side effects;


Chamomile

Lavender

Rose

Evening primrose


----------



## ewepootoo (Jan 31, 2010)

I made a batch of Pine Tar 20% soap a while back and I used near on a kilo on my dodgy knee to no effect.I have now gone back to wearing shorts and eating plenty of canned Tuna and the itching has eased up great heaps so the light and the fish oil seem to hold the key to temporary relief for me.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 1, 2010)

When you examine the diet of some people suffering from Psoriasis, it can be pretty appalling what they are eating. No wonder the body is in crisis. 

I was speaking to my aunt on the phone tonight (sever psoriasis sufferer) and asked about what she was eating. Yep, lots of red meat and carbs and not too many vegetables. 

I suggested that she have yoghurt every day and she was worried that it would make her fat (she is 78 ). I then suggested that she should eat a big salad every day and include as many raw veg as she can (capsicum, cabbage, carrot, cucumber etc etc) as well as lettuces and tomatoes. She said "What? Every day?"

LOL - I give up.  :wink:


----------



## beerfish (Feb 3, 2010)

yeahhtrue said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> My mom has been suffering with psoriasis for a long time now, and has found little relief from it in way of soaps, lotions, medications, etc. I've searched around and have seen lots of suggestions on what types of soap to make and what additives might help. I'd really like to make her a batch of soap, or maybe even a lotion, that will give her some relief. I know that each case of psoriasis is different, but has anyone on here made a batch of soap that has actually helped with psoriasis? I could use some help narrowing down the different oils and additives people have suggested.
> 
> Thanks.



Soap isn't a drug and it shouldn't be suggested or implied that it will do anything other than cleanse.

My advice would be to see a doctor, who can review her medical files and determine if there is anything that can be used safely, that may aid in this condition.


----------



## kimberlynn (Feb 7, 2010)

CherryGardenGirl said:
			
		

> From research, epsom salts are good for relaxing the body and relieving inflammation . . . for skin issues, salts can be harsh, aggravating, and extremely drying.  Just keep testing different things, everyone's body chemistry is different and products that work for some, will make others break out!  Be careful and make your mom keep trying new products



Your post confuses me. You say epsom salts are bad bad bad, yet you go one to say "just keep trying different things, everyone's body chemistry is different ect" What are you trying to say here? Try everything except salts because they are for relaxation? Unless you have the ailment, you do not understand the lengths we carrier go through to treat our skin, the emotional pains of outbreaks and the lengths we go to hide our patches. Educate yourself on the benefits of salts before you bash them.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 7, 2010)

Epsom 'salt' is just magnesium, so I think that makes a little bit of difference. In my opinion, it is great for you, for many many reasons. I have done a lot of research on it myself and have used it for years both externally and internally.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 7, 2010)

One more thought, to the original poster. How bad is the psoriasis? What products does she currently use? If she is using store brand (water, alcohol, sls, formaldehyde) with a very small percent saved for beneficial ingredients that may not even still be active ingredients, that discontinuing that could be all she needs. I would be willing to bet that sampling from a few different etsy sellers for her skin care needs would convince her to never buy Oil of Olay again. Although, it's important to remember that more people are allergic to 'natural' ingredients than they are to synthetic (in my opinion, some people may disagree) so she should be on the lookout for certain ingredients that make her more sensitive. Homecrafted products may be better for finding out what those ingredients are since there aren't so many long chemical-sounding names on the label that can easily be blamed.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

kimberlynn said:
			
		

> Your post confuses me. You say epsom salts are bad bad bad, yet you go one to say "just keep trying different things, everyone's body chemistry is different ect" What are you trying to say here? Try everything except salts because they are for relaxation? Unless you have the ailment, you do not understand the lengths we carrier go through to treat our skin, the emotional pains of outbreaks and the lengths we go to hide our patches. Educate yourself on the benefits of salts before you bash them.



Kimberlynn . . . I am sorry to confuse you, I did not mean to do that.   Also, I am not trying to bash your opinion or Epsom salts!  

And please, I have severe eczema . . . unless you have had breakouts all over your face and had people stare at you like you're infectious . . . please don't judge other people!  I am no stranger to the emotional pains involving skin issues.  What I learned--the people who accept me (eczema and all) are the only people worth having as friends.  The ones who ask 'what is wrong with your skin' are the ones not worth the time 

I was never able to use salt products because they make my skin so dry that it cracks open, simply by moving.  Yes, everyone's body chemistry is different; if salts improve your psoriasis, by all means keep using them!  I'm just trying to tell the poster to be careful because salts can possibly dry their mother's skin.


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 7, 2010)

My mom has a mild case of psoriasis, and what helps for her is swimming in the sea. The sea salt makes her a lot better. Not sure how you'd turn that into a lotion though... :shock:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 9, 2010)

CherryGardenGirl said:
			
		

> kimberlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello CherryGardenGirl. I'm sorry to hear about your eczema. Have you tried Chickweed ointment ever? I had amazing results with it. Eczema that I'd had for years went away and never came back. I know you've tried 101 things already but I thought it was worth mentioning.  :wink:


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't vouch for how effective it is, because I just bought it (for my son), but islandsown.com makes an herbal salve for psoriasis.  It is made with: burdock, comfrey, juniper berries, oregon grape root, red clover. . . etc, plus birch oil, lavender spike, tea tree, cistus, artemesia, juniper berry oil . . . etc.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Bubbles    I've never even heard of chickweed ointment before!  I'll definitely give that one a try!!!  

So far the topical steroid creams have been keeping facial eczema at bay, but this winter I have it on my eyelids too from accidentally using a different  brand of eyeshadow :shock: (topical steroids can cause blindness if used near the eyes).  JASON beauty oil has been helping a lot and is slowly healing the skin.

Oh yes . . . I posted earlier on this thread about Derma E skin care.  Please disregard that brand--I discovered they still put in parabens, etc. that can cause more skin issues.  Now I have to research my favorite brand, Shih Kai!

Yeahhtrue, if you read the book Green Beauty . . . you'll find that one of the most natural brands, that is still available and affordable is Aubrey Organics.  It is really shocking how 'un-natural' our favorite products are, eesh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

I have both eczema and psoriasis - this was what inspired me to start making my own soap!

I have stayed away from everything with sodium lauryl sulphate. This is a huge irritant and in most commercial soaps, laundry detergents, etc... I use 7th Generation and handmade soaps only now. Also dryer sheets are an irritant so I use the rubber balls - you can usually find them where the fabric softeners are.

I have a couple lotions I have had some success with - Shikai Borage Oil and Palmer's Cocoabutter. The first is all natural, I don't think Palmer's is but the price is good. I also have worked to eliminate stress, not easy but crucial. My friend swares by using light olive oil rubbed into her scalp for scalp psoriasis. I have tried it only once and didn't find it helped much but maybe with regular use? 

Some ideas for you... good luck!


----------



## citymouse (Jan 7, 2011)

*psoriasis*

We have a good friend who has severe psoriasis and he has openly talked to me about his condition as well as certain triggers that make it worse.  It's far worse in winter and stress also is a trigger for him for example.  He really likes an avocado soap that I have been making for awhile but said while it alleviates some discomfort it cannot heal the condition, he's funny though, i think he likes the scent (lol).  

Last time when we were having dinner together he mentioned that exfoliating can help so I gave him one of my whipped sugar scrubs to try, he seemed very happy about this and I am waiting for some feedback from him.  

Once I hear from him I can add an update, I know it's not a cure but to ease someone's discomfort would make me happy too.

Good luck with your mom.

Erin


----------



## hervor (Jan 7, 2011)

My daughter usd to have the odd patches of psoriasis on her skin and when it flared up we used oatmeal in her bath. Her own little girl has it now too and is also responding well to oatmeal and lavender baths.
All you do is tie a small handful of oatmeal into a square of muslin and hang it under the running water as you draw your bath. Add a little lavender e/o as well to soothe and reduce redness......it is calming too, so just right for before bedtime.
As far as I know, psoriasis has an hereditary link so it might not be your lifestyle. My daughters paternal aunts and their mother all had psoriasis but far worse than she ever did. Their's used to flare up when they were nervous or stressed, does that sound at all familiar with your mum?
Anyway, it won't be costly or troublesome to give the oatmeal a try and it makes a lovely facepack for red chapped Winter skin too.
Good luck to her


----------



## dubnica (Jan 7, 2011)

terminalcitygirl said:
			
		

> I have both eczema and psoriasis - this was what inspired me to start making my own soap!
> 
> I have stayed away from everything with sodium lauryl sulphate. This is a huge irritant and in most commercial soaps, laundry detergents, etc... I use 7th Generation and handmade soaps only now. Also dryer sheets are an irritant so I use the rubber balls - you can usually find them where the fabric softeners are.
> 
> ...



I have eczema and I use my soap, but I don't see any improvements yet.

I have to try those rubber balls...do they really work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

They aren't as great as fabric softener but they do work IMHO. 

I recently used some dryer sheets again after about 6 months of not using them - we bought a poor substututre for 7th Gen and the laundry smelled not so great so we covered it up with dryer sheets. My hands almost immediately started to get itchy and red so for me anyway, dryer sheets are definitely a eczema trigger.


----------



## RegineBroo (Mar 7, 2017)

My one year old daughter was recently diagnosed with psoriasis and there isn't much they can do for someone so young so I searched and searched for lotions that would be safe and work on her delicate skin. I came across dermalmd serum and gave it a shot and it worked! Cleared her skin and made her skin feel nice and soft. Their customer service is also very good and helpful with some questions I had. Would def recommend for anyone but especially for someone with a kid who has psoriasis


----------



## Arimara (Mar 7, 2017)

RegineBroo said:


> My one year old daughter was recently diagnosed with psoriasis and there isn't much they can do for someone so young so I searched and searched for lotions that would be safe and work on her delicate skin. I came across dermalmd serum and gave it a shot and it worked! Cleared her skin and made her skin feel nice and soft. Their customer service is also very good and helpful with some questions I had. Would def recommend for anyone but especially for someone with a kid who has psoriasis



While it's not outright a rule, it's generally appreciated that readers check the dates of the last post BEFORE they post in a thread. Many of the people in the older threads have not posted here in quite some time, from my understanding.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 7, 2017)

Especially when it is a first post which has a whiff of spam about it.


----------

